# Ceiling view photos?



## eye-capture (Oct 19, 2006)

How woudl I go abouts shooting a photo from a ceiling point of view?

Whats your ways?


----------



## DepthAfield (Oct 19, 2006)

eye-capture said:
			
		

> How woudl I go abouts shooting a photo from a ceiling point of view?


Make the image while standing on a ladder?  Am I missing something here??


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, what else could anyone do but position themselves well above the scene they want to capture, by means of using a ladder or so? You might also put a smaller table onto a bigger table and a chair onto that smaller table ... but we might then sooner get to see pics of yourself all in plaster. That is not what you want, is it?   

OK, clarinetJWD has once put his camera onto the tripod, left the legs close together, extended the tripod, and threw it just a little up into the air and thus took "ceiling view" pics (outdoors, that was, though...), but I find that almost as risky as the table-on-table-with-chair-on-table-solution, only could in this case the CAMERA suffer from greater harm...


----------



## Illah (Oct 19, 2006)

The only good way I can think of is what LaFoto mentioned, but I would try a custom mount if at all possible - like a boom pole for a camera instead of a mic.  Just put it on a 10 second self timer, lift into place, repeat until results are acceptable.

--Illah


----------



## Philip Weir (Oct 19, 2006)

Seems so simple to me, get yourself [or camera] up near the ceiling and shoot down. If you asked me how to shoot a shot from under the table, I would suggest you get under the table. Another rather unorthodox idea just came to me. Set the camera on delayed action, press the shutter button and throw it in the air and hope it was pointing downwards. A bit of trial and error here and expensive on cameras.


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 20, 2006)

Recently, when I tried to make a photo series on storks (that prefer to nest on poles, church towers, and chimneys) I fantasized how great it would be to have a remotely controlled, tiltable camera hanging under a 7' helium filled balloon &#8211;  just _feet_ away from the nesting storks (or eagles, or whatever). You would control the balloon with 3 anchor lines.
I suspect accomplished nature photographers, like Frans Lanting, actually apply such contraptions. _Anything_ to get the shot!
Of course, you could also use this technique for high overhead shots at sports games or other events.

Just musing.


----------



## morydd (Oct 20, 2006)

Get one of these:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/7397/

And build one of these:
http://www.makezine.com/blog/archiv...to_canon_eos_remote.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890

Strap the camera to the blimp, and run a really long cord.


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 25, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> Get one of these:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/7397/


'Toys' is right, unfortunately! That blimp will have trouble lifting a pack of cigarettes... Increase size a factor ten/twenty for a dSLR as a payload.


----------



## boclcown (Oct 25, 2006)

Smith's right. It would take a heck of a powerful blimp to carry a DSLR... especialy if the lens is heavy. 

In fact, how would you get it to autofocus?


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 26, 2006)

boclcown said:
			
		

> In fact, how would you get it to autofocus?


With morydd's suggested remote whatshamacallit maybe?
HOW TO - Canon EOS remote.


----------

